# Magic 2/28/08



## 2knees (Feb 28, 2008)

*Date(s) Skied: 2/28/08 *

*Resort or Ski Area: Magic *

*Conditions: Powder/Looser Powder/Chopped Powder/Diced Powder/Cut Powder *

*Trip Report: *  I dont really have words for today.  Magic was so far off the hook today the phone was lost.  Only bad things to happen were getting stuck in both hartford and springfield rush hour in the morning and having to leave at 3 for home duties.  Everything else was sublime, for this lowland sloppy seconds hack.  

     Due to the aftorementioned traffic, i didnt make my planned 9:00 arrival instead i got there somewhere around 10.  Got a run in down twilight zone and saw greg and Madskier6 at the base of the red.  Twilight was nice but honestly, it was just the tip of the iceberg.  Jeff had some new boots and powder boards so we hit wizard over to sorcerer i believe.  Sorcerer was some slightly windpack cut powder.  awesome fun.  no base to be heard.  jeff was just freakin floating over and through everything.  greg too.  meanwhile, back on the bump boards i was flopping around like a gaper out of water.  who cares though on a day like today.

After catching up with Bvibert and Allskiing, we hit broomstick to heart of the magician.  probably the run of the day.  almost untracked.  light, not windpacked. just disgusting for me.  it was so much fun, each turn just an explosion.  then hit black line from above witch.  steep and gnarly up there and alot of fun down to black line where it widens.  again, just sick steep piles and little ledges to just launch off.  After it mellows out, the groomer had layed unreal corduroy.  I saw the guys stopped but the groomed was so much fun i couldnt stop.  I've never ever had so much fun skiing cordouroy. THis went on and on for a some more runs with goniff, redline. lower redline, magician and some others.  The only scratch we found was some on redline in the usual places and some at the top of goniff.

Take my word for it, if you're on the fence about this place, extract the fencepost from your ass and get up there.  even tracked up, the snow is really deep and surprisingly light.  get it.

Great to meet Matt and his buddy Greg.  Great skiers.  thanks for taking us down Magician.  hadnt skied that one in years.  Allskiing, nice to ski with you for essentially the first time.  you should really point that car south tomorrow.  :smile:

We all took some turns behind the camera.  

great day for me.  I love magic.


----------



## MRGisevil (Feb 28, 2008)

Man, sounds like you had an awesome, awesome day. You deserve it, dude. Hope it's just as nice tomorrow.


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Feb 28, 2008)

Very nice.  I talked to Cameron this morning while patrolling the Crotch (mostly looking in the woods for poachers, but I guess we'd find more if we weren't getting first tracks  ) who said the Magic was in the best shape yet this season.

The forecast for tomorrow into Sat looks great.  It's the time to get to Magic.  It doesn't get much better!


----------



## 2knees (Feb 28, 2008)

sledhaulingmedic said:


> Very nice.  I talked to Cameron this morning while patrolling the Crotch (mostly looking in the woods for poachers, but I guess we'd find more if we weren't getting first tracks  ) who said the Magic was in the best shape yet this season.
> 
> The forecast for tomorrow into Sat looks great.  It's the time to get to Magic.  It doesn't get much better!



I've never seen the snow so deep at magic, ever.  before anyone jumps down my throat, notice i said I havent.  The first drop on redline was completely covered.  You could actually make a turn on it.  the second drop, no rock exposed but still mandatory air.  Even lower down, the rock facings were not visible.  i've never seen this, ever.  They may have some real spring skiing on their hands this year, especially with another 8" or so predicted for friday into sat.  

Oh and i never hit a rock.  that too may be a first for me at magic, not that i've ever cared about it before.


----------



## Greg (Feb 28, 2008)

Pat summed it up perfectly. The only bad part for me today was my late start (effin Hartford :evil. Got going at 10:30 and we killed it until 4:15. I was wanting about 2 hours more, but alas. Back to back runs are Redline were sick, but Blackline from the Redline/Witch merge traverse was where it was at. I think we did a solid job introducing the hill to ALLSKIING.

Magic gets the full-on "radical" definition from this guy. Got a bunch of vid to put together. Going to aim for tonight to get that up, mostly because I want to watch it about a hundred times at work tomorrow. The only day better for me this season was a powder day at MRG, and only by a smidge.

And Pat, shut the hell up. You can rip on any boards in just about any conditions.


----------



## powbmps (Feb 28, 2008)

Can't wait to see the video.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 28, 2008)

Man, I need a job with a Powder clause.  SO JEALOUS of you folks who can knock off work for a day on something killer like today.  And no, calling in sick isn't an option when you work from home.


----------



## sledhaulingmedic (Feb 28, 2008)

deadheadskier said:


> Man, I need a job with a Powder clause.  SO JEALOUS of you folks who can knock off work for a day on something killer like today.  And no, calling in sick isn't an option when you work from home.



Saturday will be even better.  One word:  GO!


----------



## djspookman (Feb 28, 2008)

WOOOOT!!!  tomorrow, tomorrow, you can't come soon enough.  I'll be THERE in the PM.  like I mentioned on another post, can't wait!!

dave


----------



## 2knees (Feb 28, 2008)

i'm gonna push my wife for sunday.  she was commenting about how much snow vermont was supposed to get this weekend.  I think i may have an in road with that comment.  anyone gonna be around then?


----------



## 2knees (Feb 28, 2008)

MRGisevil said:


> Man, sounds like you had an awesome, awesome day. You deserve it, dude. Hope it's just as nice tomorrow.



It'll be waiting for you guys tomorrow.  no worries there.  I think the grand total today was around 40 people.


----------



## KingM (Feb 28, 2008)

Sounds great. I'm loving these conditions now and with another 6+ on the way tomorrow into Saturday, we've got more to look forward to.



Greg said:


> Magic gets the full-on "radical" definition from this guy. Got a bunch of vid to put together. Going to aim for tonight to get that up, mostly because I want to watch it about a hundred times at work tomorrow. The only day better for me this season was a powder day at MRG, and only by a smidge.



Wow, that _is_ high praise, knowing what you thought about that MRG day.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 28, 2008)

sledhaulingmedic said:


> Saturday will be even better.  One word:  GO!




Unfortunately, Saturday is the gfs birthday.  She's tolerant of my skiing habbit, but there are limits, especially when she's got friends traveling from a couple hours away to visit.


Sunday afternoon will be my next rendevouz with a mountain


----------



## madskier6 (Feb 28, 2008)

I had an awesome day today with you guys at Magic.  The consistency of the fresh snow was perfect.  I don't remember hitting much ice or crust underneath the soft pow/crud.  Maybe that's because I was floating on top of the soft snow all day! :lol:

For me, today was the best day of my ski season this year.  Today beats out MRG on 2/8 by a "smidge" as Greg said earlier.  Perfect combination of quality & quantity of snow, great company, perfect weather & some new powder boards to explore the mountain with. :smile:

It doesn't get much better than this.  Get thee to Magic now ASAP to enjoy prime conditions!  Magic needs to be experienced right now!


----------



## reefer (Feb 28, 2008)

*Sweet!*

This thread is great! I'm glad there are other witnesses of the conditions there. It was a top three day for us yesterday! Can't wait to see the video! Magic is radical!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 28, 2008)

Effin Awesome!  Just SICK.  Best day of the season here, perhaps all time.  Granted I haven't had too many fresh snow days.   I feel kinda silly saying, but the groomed run-outs were wicked fun.  So soft, all you had to do was tilt the boards and you were carving perfect turns, even with rounded edges.  Of course the ungroomed stuff was even better.  I was totally floored by how awesome it was today.  I wasn't expecting it to be that good.  I don't think there could possibly be a better use for a sick day then skiing fresh snow on a beautiful day with your ski buddies!

Marge and Tim, don't worry it's gonna be great tomorrow, you won't be disappointed.  If you are I don't think I want to talk to you anymore... 

Must sleep now...


----------



## Greg (Feb 28, 2008)

Vids a' comin', folks. Prolly 45 mins...


----------



## bvibert (Feb 28, 2008)

Greg said:


> Vids a' comin', folks. Prolly 45 mins...



Sweet, can't wait to watch it tomorrow!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 28, 2008)

I should add to my above post that I'm glad I finally got to ski several trails that have been on my hit list since missing them for various reason last time I was there, including one that was even on the radar in Magician.  Most importantly, to me, was that I finally knocked off Red Line.  Black Line was awesome, as was Heart of Magician and The Hallows.  It was nice to hit Witch (Upper), Goniff, and Broomstick too.  I was kinda bummed that we didn't hit Slide of Hans, but it seemed like kind of a waste with Wizard being groomed all the way through...


----------



## 2knees (Feb 28, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I should add to my above post that I'm glad I finally got to ski several trails that have been on my hit list since missing them for various reason last time I was there, including one that was even on the radar in Magician.  Most importantly, to me, was that I finally knocked off Red Line.  Black Line was awesome, as was Heart of Magician and The Hallows.  It was nice to hit Witch (Upper), Goniff, and Broomstick too.  I was kinda bummed that we didn't hit Slide of Hans, but it seemed like kind of a waste with Wizard being groomed all the way through...



I like this post.  Magic is sick and we should spread the word. 

Go now or forever hold your peace.

how's that for a slogan?


----------



## Greg (Feb 28, 2008)

Greg said:


> Vids a' comin', folks. Prolly 45 mins...



Movie Maker crashed on me 3 times. The vid is done. Making the files and then I'll upload. Have another beer...


----------



## TheBEast (Feb 28, 2008)

Dying here waiting for this movie! :lol:


----------



## Greg (Feb 28, 2008)

2knees said:


> Magic was so far off the hook today the phone was lost.
> 
> ...
> 
> Everything else was sublime, for this lowland sloppy seconds hack.



Classic! :lol:



bvibert said:


> I should add to my above post that I'm glad I finally got to ski several trails that have been on my hit list since missing them for various reason last time I was there, including one that was even on the radar in Magician.  Most importantly, to me, was that I finally knocked off Red Line.  Black Line was awesome, as was Heart of Magician and The Hallows.  It was nice to hit Witch (Upper), Goniff, and Broomstick too.  I was kinda bummed that we didn't hit Slide of Hans, but it seemed like kind of a waste with Wizard being groomed all the way through...



Yep. Except for Slide, we hit all the key trails. And I had a blast carving up the butter-like corduroy too. Magic is a good mountain for intermediates as well.



TheBEast said:


> Dying here waiting for this movie! :lol:



You and me both. My PC is giving me fits. I'm actually posting this from my laptop so as not to anger it any more as I generate the movie files...



madskier6 said:


> It doesn't get much better than this.  Get thee to Magic now ASAP to enjoy prime conditions!  Magic needs to be experienced right now!



I echo everyone's sentiments about going to Magic. Now! I can't imagine that it gets much better and with some new snow tomorrow, forget about it. Anybody hitting any other mountain in SoVT this weekend should have their friggin' head checked.


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 28, 2008)

shut up Greg and post the damn video


----------



## powbmps (Feb 29, 2008)

It's 3:40.

Must......have........video.......











Where's the insomniac smilie?


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 29, 2008)

Nice report! You guys are still jumping out of your skin excited about the skiing yesterday, super glad you guys had such a great time at Magic. Magic mid-week powder days are a total no brainer due to low prices and no competition, I imagine you guys were getting phenomenal barely tracked lines pretty late into the day even a day after the storm.


----------



## Greg (Feb 29, 2008)

powbmps said:


> It's 3:40.
> 
> Must......have........video.......



Sorry. I was up past midnight trying to get this thing done and WMM was crapping out and won't produce the final movie final. No worries though. I brought all the data to work and come hell or high water, I'll get this thing up ASAP. It will be worth the wait.



riverc0il said:


> Nice report! You guys are still jumping out of your skin excited about the skiing yesterday, super glad you guys had such a great time at Magic. Magic mid-week powder days are a total no brainer due to low prices and no competition, I imagine you guys were getting phenomenal barely tracked lines pretty late into the day even a day after the storm.



Indeed. No untracked except on the sides of some of the low angle stuff. I'm sure it was there if we looked harder. It hardly mattered. Despite being mostly wind-packed crud/tracked out powder, we rarely felt bottom. It definitely was skiing like more snow than the 10" reported from Wednesday.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 29, 2008)

Greg said:


> Indeed. No untracked except on the sides of some of the low angle stuff. I'm sure it was there if we looked harder. It hardly mattered. Despite being mostly wind-packed crud/tracked out powder, we rarely felt bottom. It definitely was skiing like more snow than the 10" reported from Wednesday.



Even on the last run there were some little patches of snow that hadn't been touched, nothing to write home about but I made sure to track them out all the same..   I made some untracked turns in The Hallows.  Definitely skied like more than 10"


----------



## 2knees (Feb 29, 2008)

I was having nightmares about Jeff plowing into me after that little hit on redline.

All teeth and skis.  :smile:


still floating on cloud nine today.  i really really want to get back this weekend.


----------



## Greg (Feb 29, 2008)

Turns out my work PC is a bigger POS than my home PC. I'm still trying to get this vid done, but it might have to wait until tonight. I think I'm done with Windows Movie Maker...


----------



## bvibert (Feb 29, 2008)

Greg said:


> Turns out my work PC is a bigger POS than my home PC. I'm still trying to get this vid done, but it might have to wait until tonight. I think I'm done with Windows Movie Maker...



  You're killing me here!


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 29, 2008)

How about some still photos to hold us off til tonight.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 29, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> How about some still photos to hold us off til tonight.



I didn't see anyone take out a still camera, even though I had one in my pocket all day...


----------



## deadheadskier (Feb 29, 2008)

Greg said:


> Turns out my work PC is a bigger POS than my home PC. I'm still trying to get this vid done, but it might have to wait until tonight. I think I'm done with Windows Movie Maker...



Greg aren't you supposed to be some sorta IT guy?????  :roll:  :lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 29, 2008)

Out of all the schedule juggling and cutting out of work early to ski marginal condtions in CT, I'm mad at myself for not making this trip work.

But I am very pumped that you guys had a great day.  Looking forward to the vid.


----------



## Greg (Feb 29, 2008)

2knees said:


> Magic was so far off the hook today the phone was lost.



2knees quoted on the Magic site:

http://magicmtn.com/alpineupdates.php

:lol: That is a classic line.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 29, 2008)

Greg said:


> 2knees quoted on the Magic site:
> 
> http://magicmtn.com/alpineupdates.php
> 
> :lol: That is a classic line.



Sweet!


----------



## Angus (Feb 29, 2008)

this board is making progress, earlier this year the Boston Globe now mentioned in an official trail report!

when I was talking to one of the owners of Magic at the Boston Ski show this fall, I mentioned how many folks here were big fans. He had never heard of the site. I guess he has now!


----------



## snobababunny (Feb 29, 2008)

Not only was this thread mentioned on the website, but it was sent out on Magic's email list.  I'm a pass holder & from time to time I get emails about the goings ons at the hill.  Today, I got an email & that's how I ended up peaking at this thread.  I'm sure that Magic is excited to have such a good buzz about it this year.

I love to hear all the positivity about Magic.  I'll be stuck in the Springfield traffic later today, but it'll all be worth it when I'm on the red chair early tomorrow.  Now, I'm really looking forward to it.  Thanks for the updates, guys.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 29, 2008)

snobababunny said:


> Not only was this thread mentioned on the website, but it was sent out on Magic's email list.



wow.  i probably should've left the fencepost/arse piece out of it.


----------



## Paul (Feb 29, 2008)

Greg said:


> Turns out my work PC is a bigger POS than my home PC. I'm still trying to get this vid done, but it might have to wait until tonight. I think I'm done with Windows Movie Maker...



Free Trial....


----------



## bvibert (Feb 29, 2008)

2knees said:


> wow.  i probably should've left the fencepost/arse piece out of it.



Nah, it's a good line...


----------



## Greg (Feb 29, 2008)

Better luck with the vids this evening. Soon...

Really.


----------



## 2knees (Feb 29, 2008)

Greg said:


> Better luck with the vids this evening. Soon...
> 
> Really.



its just as well.  i got little done today at work as it was.  if they had been up last night, forget about it.


----------



## Greg (Feb 29, 2008)

*YouTubage*

Here's the incredibly crappy low-res YouTube version:



The high res is huge at almost 200 MB and it's still uploading. Nevertheless, it's well worth the download time. It's much better than YT...


----------



## riverc0il (Feb 29, 2008)

Greg said:


> Turns out my work PC is a bigger POS than my home PC. I'm still trying to get this vid done, but it might have to wait until tonight. I think I'm done with Windows Movie Maker...


Get what you pay for  :lol:


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 29, 2008)

Couldn't wait for the high res.  ;-) Awesome.  I would even say radical.  And I don't use that term often.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 29, 2008)

Some perfect conditions there, looked like a great time.


----------



## Greg (Feb 29, 2008)

Paul said:


> Free Trial....





riverc0il said:


> Get what you pay for  :lol:



Can't argue with that. I actually redid the whole vid today in Vegas, but couldn't get it to output the final vid in the resolution I wanted. It definitely seems powerful though, along with a huge learning curve...

High res is 84% uploaded.


----------



## Greg (Feb 29, 2008)

*High Res!!!*

*Magic - 2/28*

Only 194 MB. :-o :lol: Enjoy!


----------



## krisskis (Feb 29, 2008)

OMG!!! Awesome video!!! I am so jealous!! I so want to hit up Magic one day soon with my kids. I so wanted to go up there this weekend, but not one person at work wanted to switch shifts with me...so i will be stuck in the hospital all weekend. :-( The reaction i got was...didnt you ski enough yet this winter??? Some people will just never understand the addiction.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 29, 2008)

Greg said:


> *Magic - 2/28*
> 
> Only 194 MB. :-o :lol: Enjoy!



Wow!  High res makes such a big difference.  Now I'm even more jealous.  ;-)


----------



## Skier75 (Feb 29, 2008)

Very nice! Can't wait for tomorrow! BTW, love the music. I need some new stuff to listen to.


----------



## Grassi21 (Feb 29, 2008)

I just made the wife watch the vid.  She was holding our son at the time.  He was kicking his feet like crazy and smiling ear to ear.  He made Dad proud.


----------



## roark (Feb 29, 2008)

I have to admit it hurts a little to be missing Magic in these conditions. Glad to see y'all got the goods. Flying back to NE tomorrow (hopefully).


----------



## ALLSKIING (Feb 29, 2008)

Great Vid Greg!!! Thanks for doing that. The vid shows how that day really was...SICK...With conditions like that Magic makes it in my top 3 favorite places to ski.


----------



## severine (Feb 29, 2008)

Well worth the download wait.  Very nice!  Great choice in music and I like how you slowed down some of the shots, too.  Looks like a fun day!


----------



## bvibert (Feb 29, 2008)

Nice job on the vid!  Really captures the day perfectly!  Make me wish I could be back up there tomorrow!!!!


----------



## madskier6 (Mar 1, 2008)

Excellent video Greg.  What a day, huh?  It was so good I think I might have to go there again on Saturday after the fresh 8-16 inches that will hopefully fall tonight into tomorrow. :smile: 

It was great skiing with you guys, especially under the conditions we had Thursday.  Long live winter!!


----------



## 2knees (Mar 1, 2008)

F*&# YEAH  great vid greg.  that gave me goosebumps

the clip of matt near the end is sick.  charging extra hard there.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 3, 2008)

As i watched this for like the 500th time, i was wondering.

brian between what greg omitted, specifically the goniff footy and what you took, you could make a sequel.

hmmm hmmm what say you?


----------



## bvibert (Mar 3, 2008)

2knees said:


> As i watched this for like the 500th time, i was wondering.
> 
> brian between what greg omitted, specifically the goniff footy and what you took, you could make a sequel.
> 
> hmmm hmmm what say you?



Yeah I got a little footage, I'd be willing to make a sequel...

Of course, better yet would be a sequel day up there...


----------



## 2knees (Mar 3, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Yeah I got a little footage, I'd be willing to make a sequel...
> 
> Of course, better yet would be a sequel day up there...



oh count on that.  either the next snow storm or, with the base they are working with

gasp......Spring skiing at Magic.


----------

